# my new project



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just finished this 52'6" TH&B gond. It is cast urathane with a couple of track side details parts, ozark grab irons and aristocraft trucks

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260859620

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260859644

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260859667

I took this pic about 5 years ago

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260859713


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks really nice.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

BCER, 

Nice job. It looks good. 

Is it 1/29 scale? 

Did you make the castings yourself?


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Brian, 

Yes it is 1:29 scale. I made the casings about 2 years ago, but the project got slid to the back burner. I spent a few years making 1:29 interurbans, which I just finished in Nov. So it was time to complete this car. I have the castings for one more, and CPscript dry tranfers for it. There were many of these TH&B cars here about 5 years ago, so I went out and took a bunch of pics of one, and measured up the car. CP police kicked me out, but I got the info I needed. 
The master is made of mostly styrene mounted on drywall (sheetrock for americians) so I could put all the pins through for rivets. The nice thing about casting is that you only have to do it once. Ifyou are interested I can take a pic of it tomorrow 

Ray


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Ifyou are interested I can take a pic of it tomorrow 

Well, I'm interested for sure! ;-) 
Very good job; it looks realistic and very neat. 
Actually, I'm also curious about your interurbans! 

Paul


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Paul,

Here's 2 pics of my gond side master

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m132/bcer960/IMGP3500.jpg?t=1260976841

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977014

And a couple of the interurbans

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977086

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977136

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977177

These are also cast urethane, in fact, all i could buy for the interurbans was the turn buckles from ozark, the poles from Light Rail, the couplers started out as kaydee's and the wheels are NWSL magic carpets. Everything else is cast. I did a count once and it was about 1300 castings per car. It took almost 5 years to complete them, not working full time on them. I am now building 3 baggage cars to compliment them, but am not starting them until next year. They are all per sold.

I alsop made 5 of these

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977653

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1260977723

Which is where my handle came from. All these are 1:29. I have also made birneys, disconnects, and speeders. On my to do list is some 12 man bunk cars. 

Ray


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful work Ray! I love the traction stuff. Beautiful cars. Please keep us informed, i.e. lotsa pictures, on the baggage cars. Are they going to full express motors or combines with a small baggage compartment? 

Ted.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for posting the pictures Ray. Those are some real great looking models! I love those interurbans! 

1300 castings per car... wow!!!


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Ray. I'm the proud owner of one of those steeple cabs. Bryan in Iowa has another. We usually run them together at the annual large scale trolley meet on the July 4 weekend at IRM.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ted,

Here's the only known pic of the baggage car I'm doing. The car is shorter than all the others BCER had, and has only one door.

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/...1261022300

My dad's best friends father (did I lose you) was the head of Carrol St. yards for the BCER when the interurbans and street cars were being scraped. My dad and his friend Russel would go down there with a penny or nickel and buy parts and pieces off the cars as they were being taken apart. As a result, my fathers basement is a museum of the BCER. How he ever got some of the stuff home, I can't imagine. ( a 700 lb air tank for one). He has poles, lights, roller boxes, un-used decals and rollers, controllers, seats even the brass strick plate to light matches on. The final run of the BCER was from Steveston to Marpole, and on the sides and ends of the the last 2 cars were large, 4' X 9" cardboard signs telling of the last run and dates etc. He has them. But for me, the greatest treasure he has is a stack of shop drawings. Box cars, flat cars, street cars, radial couplers, pilots, electric locos, interurbans,PCC's, and yes, the original drawing for the 1703 baggage car. I take the originals down to the printer and get them to reduce or enlarge to 1:29.

Most of the parts are already cast for the baggage cars, I just haven't started cleaning or assembling yet.

I will keep you all up-dated as I start....

Thanks for all the comments everyone.

Ray


----------

